# Can-Am Commander Kit by Dalton Industries



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I just seen that Dalton is working on their Commander kits...I am sure it will be like their Outlander Renegade kits which is most prefer for the Can-Am's. I know that all the Quad Shop Custom Can-Am kits use Dalton springs but with their own top of the line QSC weights which most all of the Can-Am riders have it seems like.

Just wanted to let everyone know that did not already that Dalton is working on one for the Commander. 

http://daltonindustries.com/products_canambrp_clutchkits.asp


----------



## Kandgo (Dec 23, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Sure is...It will more than likely be the best kits for them.


----------

